
New Uppy 22.0 Holiday release - kvz
https://uppy.io/blog/2017/12/0.22/
======
kvz
Author here - Uppy in a nutshell: no jQuery, JS-generated UI, easy uploads to
S3 or the app, progress bar, resumable file uploads via tus.io, aware of
encoding backends, react/redux support, form encapsulation, modular
architecture, import from webcam/instagram/google drive support.

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
kvz
Will consider it!

